# Conseil achat SSD pour iMac M1



## jc7net (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, 
Je souhaite demander des conseils. Je ne pas peux acheter l'iMac M1 avec 512Gb. J'opte pour le SSD externe pour en faire un seul disque de démarrage RAID . Soit 256Gb interne + 500Gb externe en Thunderbolt 3.  
As-til une différence entre de *qualité et vitesse* des PCIe NVMe externes avec boitier M.2  *et * SSD externe habituelles? toujours en Thunderbolt 3.  

J'ai vus ces modeles ( pour le boitier je ne sais pas le quel acheter) 
Samsung NVMe 970 EVO Plus Supporte TRIM et S.M.A.R.T (ne mentionne pas le RAID) reste à vérifier
Corsair Force Series MP510 Supporte TRIM et S.M.A.R.T (ne mentionne pas le RAID) reste à vérifier
Seagate FireCuda 520 SSD M.2 PCIe NVMe Supporte TRIM et S.M.A.R.T (ne mentionne pas le RAID) reste à vérifier

Ou bien le Samsung Portable X5 Aucune idée s'il supporte TRIM et S.M.A.R.T (ne mentionne pas le RAID) reste à vérifier

Est-ce que je me trompe dans ces options? car je vois aussi pas écrire sur les sites ceux compatibles avec RAID ou pas. Je besoin que ça dure dans le temps. 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## jc7net (2 Mai 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Je comprends que le SSD externe servira pour du stockage donc n'importe lequel fera l'affaire.
> J'utilise celui-là et je ne vois pas la différence avec mon ssd interne en utilisation.


Salut, non, c'est pas pour stockage.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2021)

Le Samsung X5. Ou bien un Crucial. Reste sur des marques sûres et réputées. Et en TB3 oui le Trim est supporté.


----------



## jc7net (2 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Le Samsung X5. Ou bien un Crucial. Reste sur des marques sûres et réputées. Et en TB3 oui le Trim est supporté.


J'ai souhaité que toi ou le Big Boss  me répond et voila mes prières fonctionne   je vais prendre le X5, donc il est sure de pouvoir faire un RAID0 avec? Merci bcp


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> je vais prendre le X5, donc il est sure de pouvoir faire un RAID0 avec?


Je n'ai jamais pratiqué le X5 en RAID.
Par contre, je ne ferais pas de RAID entre un SSD externe et un autre disque interne (SSD, dans ton cas). Surtout que tu seras de toute façon limité à 512 Go pour ton RAID 0 (256 Go interne + 256 Go externe).

--> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_(informatique)#RAID_0_:_volume_agrégé_par_bandes


----------



## jc7net (2 Mai 2021)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais pratiqué le X5 en RAID.
> Par contre, je ne ferais pas de RAID entre un SSD externe et un autre disque interne (SSD, dans ton cas). Surtout que tu seras de toute façon limité à 512 Go pour ton RAID 0 (256 Go interne + 256 Go externe).
> 
> --> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID_(informatique)#RAID_0_:_volume_agrégé_par_bandes


Question pour information; Chez les PC's après la 4e générations du chipset il n'y a pas de problème, pour Apple c'est pas pareil?


----------



## ericse (2 Mai 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> Chez les PC's après la 4e générations du chipset il n'y a pas de problème, pour Apple c'est pas pareil?


Tu en es sûr ? Tu aurais un lien qui explique comment faire du RAID 0 avec des disques de taille différentes sur PC ?


----------



## maxou56 (2 Mai 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> J'opte pour le SSD externe pour en faire un seul disque de démarrage RAID


Mac OS n'est plus bootable en RAID (Raid 0, 1, JOBD...). (sauf Fusion Drive)


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> Question pour information; Chez les PC's après la 4e générations du chipset il n'y a pas de problème, pour Apple c'est pas pareil?


Je ne connais pas les PC.Mais as tu lu le lien que je t'ai passé, parce que je ne vois pas l'intérêt de faire un RAID 0 avec un disque de 256 Go et un autre externe de 512 Go.




maxou56 a dit:


> Mac OS n'est plus bootable en RAID (Raid 0, 1, JOBD...). (sauf Fusion Drive)


Alors, si en plus ça n'est plus bootable… R.I.P. le RAID 0.


----------



## jc7net (2 Mai 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Tu en es sûr ? Tu aurais un lien qui explique comment faire du RAID 0 avec des disques de taille différentes sur PC ?


Salut, oui. Mais en portugais, si tu parles, oui le lien viendra


----------



## jc7net (2 Mai 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Mac OS n'est plus bootable en RAID (Raid 0, 1, JOBD...). (sauf Fusion Drive)


Merci.. vous avez avec @Sly54 enlever mes doutes. Merci pour vos réponses. Quelqu’un peut fermer la ma question Svp.


----------



## Sly54 (2 Mai 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> Quelqu’un peut fermer la ma question Svp.


On laisse les fils ouverts, ce qui permet à d'autres de s'y associer en cas de besoin.


----------

